# 22LR CPSP - Is their a difference between SP and RN?



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

A little bit ago I bought 5 boxes of Fiochhi 22 LR 40 grain CPSP from targesportsusa.com. (Now listed as sold out.) 
I confess I'm not familiar with the distinction "soft point" (SP). It looks like ordinary RN to me. Is there a difference between SP and RN?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CPSP (copper plated solid point} not soft point. I don't believe there would be a major distinction if it was copper plated RN. But I don't know Fiocchi's nomenclature. If it's fully copper plated it generally won't be a soft point. Soft points will generally have exposed lead at the tip of the bullet or only be lead with no copper plating. HP are generally copper plated as well.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. I got the idea it was soft point from targetsportsusa - 
http://www.targetsportsusa.com/p-37...rain-copper-plated-soft-point-ammunition.aspx
But, after I read your post I went directly to the fiocchi website, and they call it solid point.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, I see what you mean, I would have been thrown off by their description as well, target got it wrong on their website, but in their defense I've never heard of another manufacturer call full jacket ammo solid point? SP normally stands for soft point in my experience.


----------

